# Residential Service Drop Question



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

My grandmother, who is on other side of town, sent me this picture of her weather head. She said that some of the wires are touching carport. I don't have any real hands on experience with this residential aspect yet...only commercial construction. 

Just from the looks of it,does the guy wire need to be raised? Or is there a tad too much slack in the drip loop?

Thoughts?...


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I would think the entire service should be raised.....weatherhead, point of attachment etc etc. 

I don't know what your codes are in that area however.

In my area, the point of attachment must be at least 15' above grade.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

POA is above the weatherhead.... verboten for most POCOs. Both need to be raised.

Height above the roof may be a current issue as it is, as well as being near the 2nd floor window when raised.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Everything from the weatherhead back to the pole is in the domain of the Poco -- primarily.

I'm on PG&E's turf, and their standards book would not deem that set up acceptable.

The car port was almost certainly erected after the Service was set.

You should get the standards book from your local Poco.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Your service drop does not have the proper clearance over the roof of the carport. You will need to raise both the weather head and the point of attachment. Here the clearance has to be 6' over the roof of any structure with a pitched roof of 6/12 or less.


----------



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replies. Sounds like will be making phone calls to see about raising the POA and the head. 

Thanks again...


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

telsa is dead on. that car port was put in under the existing service


----------

